# TOTUGers November 2015 meeting.



## Roy&Eira (Oct 10, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

Our next meeting is 3 weeks away and will be at:-
East Toronto Masonic Temple at 13 Chisholm Avenue, Toronto (Danforth & Main area)
Chisholm Avenue is one block west of the Main Street subway station on Bloor Street. The temple is one block north of Bloor and has ample parking for attendees at our meeting. 
Date - Sunday November 1 2015
Time - 2:00pm to 5:00pm

A donation of $5 per person to cover the meeting costs. We currently have only a dozen people who plan to attend. We need at least 20 to pay for the rental of the room we use. 

We need a presentation and/or topics for discussion at our meeting. 
We need Projection equipment for our presenters to use. Eira and I have moved to Waterloo and I no longer have access to the projection equipment or the contacts that I have used in the past meetings.
We need someone to provide refreshments. We and Mr. & Mrs. Craddock will bring some wine.

The proposed agenda for the meeting is:-
2:00 - 30 minutes to mingle
2:30 - Welcome, comments from the previous meeting (if any), self introduction of all couples (recent exchanges, favorite places to visit/exchange, TUG 'handle', etc.)
3:00 – Dori & Mike Frankland - Vietnam.
3:30 – TBD 
4:00 - Discussion of items for next meeting (i.e. exchange info and experiences, schedule format and venue for future meetings, info from other TUG members & groups, etc.)
4:30 - Another 30 min. to mingle
5:00 – End of meeting	

We have a door prize of a free TUG membership raffle at our meeting and promotional material from DAE to give away.

Please let me know if you have an item that you want to include in our meeting.

If you plan to attend please let us know, so that we can have seating and refreshments for the appropriate number of people.  

Yours
Roy & Eira


----------



## Dori (Oct 11, 2015)

See you there! Happy Thanksgiving!

Dori


----------



## CSB (Oct 28, 2015)

Yoram and I will not be able to attend the meeting on Sunday. Have a good time everyone.

See you in the spring!


----------



## Dori (Nov 2, 2015)

We had a great meeting! I was so nice to see everyone and welcome some new faces. Keith's presentation  was informative and very enjoyable.

Many thanks to Roy, Eira and Basil for all your hard work.

See you all in the spring!

Dori


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 4, 2015)

notes from the meeting, sounds like a great event!

Sunday November 1 2015 meeting, 2:00pm to 5:00pm

At the East Toronto Masonic Temple at 13 Chisholm Avenue, Toronto Chisholm Avenue curtsy of Basil Dias. 

We had 22 people attend. 

Hugh Arrison
Keith & Jolene Baker
Erma & Vern Carter
Joe & Marie Chenew
Dennis & Ellen Craddock
Basil Dias        
Mike & Dori Frankland
Linda & Neill Judelman
Karen  Kolb 
Ed Kolewaski 
Victoria Klinkhammer
Roy & Eira Martin
Lynn Ortiz      
Jim & Marilyn Webb   

Basil Dias and Roy Martin provided the Projection equipment for our presenters to use. 
Keith and Jolene Baker, Roy & Eira Martin, Dennis & Ellen Craddock and Joe & Marie Chenew provided refreshments. 

Karen Kolb, TUG and DAE donated the door prizes. 

Roy Martin MC-ed the meeting.

All participants revived promotional material from Dial an Exchange 

Our meeting started with a 30 minutes mingle at 2 pm.

After a welcome from Roy Martin participants introduced themselves with information on where they owned timeshare, recent exchanges, and plans of places they will visit.

At 3 pm Keith and Jolene Baker showed photos and talked about their trip to Dubai, South Africa and Victoria Falls.

We had a discussion on topics of interest to the group that include cruising and Europe River cruises.

We had a group photo taken with the TUG banner.

Dennis & Ellen Craddock were first time attendees at our meeting and received a free TUG membership for the next year. 

The other door prizes were won by Karen Kolb, Keith & Jolene Baker, Linda & Neill Judelman by a draw of business cards.

The meeting ended at 5 pm after another 30 minute mingle

Our next meeting will be held in April 2016. Notices will be sent out in March 2016.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 4, 2015)

picture from the meeting!  good lookin group of folks there =)


----------



## Dori (Nov 7, 2015)

Thanks, Brian! Our Toronto Chapter of TUG is made up of a great bunch of people!

Dori


----------

